# Wie lege ich eine Session im JSP an?



## tomkn (26. April 2005)

Ich möchte für meinen Webshop einen Warenkorb anlegen, und das wird wohl nur per Sessionhandling möglich. 
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich ein Sessionobjekt erstellen kann bzw. wie ich mit diesen dann auch arbeiten kann.

gibts da was von Ratiopharm?   

danke


----------



## cham (26. April 2005)

Schau Dir mal die Klasse HttpServletRequest an. Dort gibts eine Methode getSesssion

Guckst Du hier


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. April 2005)

Hallo!

Versuchs doch mal mit der @page Direktive:
<%@ page session="true" &>

Gruß Tom


----------



## mephiztophelez (26. April 2005)

Ich habe ein aehnliches Problem. 
Ich erstelle fuer die Uni einen kleinen Webshop mit Struts und Hibernate (MySql)

Produkte lege ich in den Warenkorb, in dem ich direkt die Produkt-ID und die gewuenschte Anzahl sowie die aktuelle SessionID in die Datenbank in die Warenkorbtabelle schreibe.

Nun wuerde ich gern meinetwegen an der Seite eine Box anzeigen, wieviele Produkte sich derzeit im Warenkorb befinden. Diese Box soll auf jeder JSP Seite sichtbar sein.

Eine Funktion, die die Produkte im Warenkorb ausgibt (als Products[] ) habe ich schon, diese funktioniert auch, jedoch weiss ich nicht,  wie ich es mache, dass jedes JSP darauf Zugriff hat, ohne dass ich in jedes Formbean eine Eigenschaft "products_in_shoppingcart" mache. 

Ich denke ich koennte sicherlich ein Skriptlet in einem der JSPs welches immer angezeigt wird einbinden, aber ich wuerde gern komplett auf Skriptlets verzichten und dass alles ausserhalb der JSPs machen. 

Danke fuer Denkanstoesse 

Christoph


----------

